# First picture of my Eisentraut.. (warning - Graphic content)



## sorebut (Nov 21, 2001)

The bike is being built now, and what you see here is the headset tube and the top and down tubes sticking out of it..  It will look much better polished and painted.. 



Click here for more info about the bike nad builder


----------

